# Meet my Dante!!



## stef09 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, 

Thought I'd upload some pics of my mums dogs Dante, Iv moved out in the last year but miss him more than anythng!! 

Hope you like him  x


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

What a glorious coat! Lovely pics


----------



## stef09 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Sarah, yes his coat gleams!!  
Mum got the pics done at a show last year! Glad u like them


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

he is absolutely stunning!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow he looks like hugh jackman when he turns into a stunning warewolf at teh end of vanhelsing . Is he a GSD


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Lovely pics...beautiful dog.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is absolutely lovely and his coat is amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

he is very handsome, lovely shiny coat


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Stunning dog! He looks like a Belgian Shepherd?


----------



## stef09 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes thats what he is, we have another called Rush who is Dante's brother


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

stef09 said:


> Yes thats what he is, we have another called Rush who is Dante's brother


Thats it !!! i couldnt think of the breed lol , lovely pooch


----------



## stef09 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!! He is an absolute star to life with, but such a male diva in the show ring sometimes!! 
Iv put on some pics of his bro below x


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

what an absolutely STUNNING dog!


----------



## stef09 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks, they both are beautiful xx


----------

